# Cyp plants on sale



## PotomacV (Feb 20, 2016)

The Garden at Post Hill offers big discount on some plants. Cyp Hans Erni, Monto, Paul, Sabine and ventricosum. 1 for $30, and 4 for $100. Really good deal.
http://gardensatposthill.com/website/StoreCypripedium.html


----------



## JAB (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice! 
Been contemplating a planter on the deck of Cyp's. In Seattle with a west facing deck on the apartment. Anyone have any suggestions species wise?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 21, 2016)

JAB said:


> Nice!
> Been contemplating a planter on the deck of Cyp's. In Seattle with a west facing deck on the apartment. Anyone have any suggestions species wise?



Those are all hybrids


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2016)

JAB said:


> Nice!
> Been contemplating a planter on the deck of Cyp's. In Seattle with a west facing deck on the apartment. Anyone have any suggestions species wise?



I recommend trying hybrids or some of the easier species like C. pubescens or C. reginae. Make sure to use oversized planters to keep them cooler in summer. If you read the blurb Ron has on his offering page, you'll see lots of good information/suggestions on there about what to grow. Lots of Cyp species are tough to keep going a long time, and even many hybrids are either hard to grow, or tough to flower, particularly the far out crosses like C. Princess (reginae x lichiangense).

Yes, Ron is moving the nursery out west the last I heard.


----------



## JAB (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you Linus, I know. 
Kyushu
Good points. Thanks. Basically looking at the deck as more orchid growing space


----------



## Plantman13 (Mar 24, 2016)

I made sure to get the Hans Erni. I put them in pots with a sand, perlite, gravel mix. I hope they do all right.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 26, 2016)

I think it is a good bet that they have these choices at discount in part because they are easy. In general hybrids are a better choice for easy but kentuckiense and formosanum are worth looking for.


----------

